# SS 09.01.21 - C.P. E. Bach #5 Wq. 182



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714 - 1788)*

Symphony #5, in B minor Wq. 182

1. Allegretto
2. Larghetto
3. Presto

---------------------
Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we'll go way back to the classical era for CPE Bach's Symphony in B minor Wq. 182 no. 5. This is the fifth of a set of six symphonies written in 1773. All of which are for strings and harpsichord. Expressive, dramatic, playful and full of invention, this very short symphony packs a punch. It's no wonder he was so admired by Mozart. Many recordings of CPE Symphonies, but I'll go with Gustav Leonhardt and orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Rebecca Miller.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am going to spin this one later.
CPE Bach: Symphonies And Cello Concerto

Petr Skalka (cello)

Cafe Zimmermann


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall go with this version


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

From Spotify


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Gave this one a couple of run throughs:










An enjoyable little Symphony for strings and harpsichord that I can't recall playing/hearing before.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Malx said:


> Gave this one a couple of run throughs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I went with this one too. Enjoyable little symphony.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I’ll listen to both Rebecca Miller/OAE on Signum and Gustav Leonhardt/OAE on Veritas.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

the finale is a real banger


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

KenOC said:


> I'll listen to both Rebecca Miller/OAE on Signum and Gustav Leonhardt/OAE on Veritas.


Finished listening; both renditions sounded good and, at least at first hearing, I find little to support choosing one over the other.

This symphony was written in 1773, while CPE Bach was living in Hamburg. It was one of a set commissioned by Gottfried van Swieten, who was more famously associated with Beethoven 20 years later. In 1773 though, when Haydn was already in the midst of his early career, CPE was thought by many to be Europe's leading composer. He lived 74 years, dying in 1788.

Times change, sometimes swiftly. 30 years after CPE's death, Beethoven seemed to lament the difficulty of obtaining or hearing CPE's works in a letter to a publisher:



> "Of Emanuel Bach's clavier works I have only a few, yet they must be not only a real delight to every true artist, but also serve him for study purposes; and it is for me a great pleasure to play works that I have never seen, or seldom see, for real art lovers."


Although Mozart knew CPE's music well and praised him as a composer, his musical style sounds to me quite the opposite of Mozart's. While Mozart is fluid and fluent, highly polished, and full of memorable melody, CPE is abrupt, jagged with sudden rhythmic and harmonic discontinuities, and is generally more concerned with short motifs than singable melody.

This short symphony exhibits CPE's usual style and is fine music to boot. A great selection for the SS series!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

BTW Hurwitz has a nice video on the Wq. 182 Hamburg Symphonies:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Another great selection for the Saturday Symphony series
Short, but well worth the listen and I would echo the comments above on the musical style


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Finished listening; both renditions sounded good and, at least at first hearing, I find little to support choosing one over the other.
> 
> This symphony was written in 1773, while CPE Bach was living in Hamburg. It was one of a set commissioned by Gottfried van Swieten, who was more famously associated with Beethoven 20 years later. In 1773 though, when Haydn was already in the midst of his early career, CPE was thought by many to be Europe's leading composer. He lived 74 years, dying in 1788.
> 
> ...


Thanks for providing this background Ken. One note: I'm pretty sure what Beethoven was lamenting was his inability to get CPE Bach scores _for free_. 

The whole set of six symphonies is wonderful. The slow movement of #3 is notable for being based on the Bach signature motive: Bb-A-C-B. It's also one of the darkest symphonic movements of the era.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Rather embarrassed. Not a single CPE Bach CD in my collection. So I purchased this:









It contains the Leonhardt recordings of five Symphonies, the W183 ones, and this one, so will give it a listen soon.


----------

